# I'm concerned what would you do?



## Danny (23/10/14)

hey everyone. i got in some new juice today from one of our vendors and wanted to ask the communities collective opinion on something. When I opened the bottles I noticed that the ring/seal on all the bottles that should be attached by little plastic legs to the lids were loose and the plastic legs broken as though the bottles had been opened. When I inspected further it looks like there are unequal volumes in all the bottles.

I dunno what to do they have obviously been opened which is one thing but the difference in volume implies maybe the contents have been changed somehow. Of course this also would then be my word against the vendors. Not what I was expecting at all! Would you vape the juice, to me it seems a bit suspect


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Danny said:


> hey everyone. i got in some new juice today from one of our vendors and wanted to ask the communities collective opinion on something. When I opened the bottles I noticed that the ring/seal on all the bottles that should be attached by little plastic legs to the lids were loose and the plastic legs broken as though the bottles had been opened. When I inspected further it looks like there are unequal volumes in all the bottles.
> 
> I dunno what to do they have obviously been opened which is one thing but the difference in volume implies maybe the contents have been changed somehow. Of course this also would then be my word against the vendors. Not what I was expecting at all! Would you vape the juice, to me it seems a bit suspect



Some vendors do mention on their websites that they re-bottle. I suggest you contact the vendor directly an confirm the status.


----------



## shabbar (23/10/14)

i suggest contact the vendor to discuss replacements ?? i personally would not vape them


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

I've had the same happen to me. I bought a bottle that looked as though it had some juice taken out. Put the bottle away with the intention of mailing the retailer... And forgot.

So I ended up chucking the bottle a week later. I wasn't willing to guess when and who had opened it and done what.

I really, really don't like buying anything that is not properly sealed. This is my biggest annoyance with vaping. But what can I do.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

But I have found retailers here to be top notch. 

So I wouldn't hesitate to contact them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

I would be a bit concerned about the bottles having been opened - if they were supposed to ship as closed.
I agree with @johan, chat to the supplier 

But as for the juice content varying - I have noticed this quite often.
I once bought a few bottles of 5Pawns (of the same flavour and the same batch number) and the heights of the liquid in the bottles was slightly different. To me, that's not an issue as long as I am getting enough juice and it's not like two thirds full.

How much variance did you observe in the fill level and was there a lot of juice missing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

The variance is probably around 1 ml to 1,5 ml on 10 ml bottles. Also not a problem for me to accept the variance in juice level. But the broken plastic seals?. Im pretty sure they should be sealed properly. I have seen these bottles before and always had to crack them. Thanks everyone I have mailed the vendor and hopefully they can give me some assurance. 

With the rebottling and the rest it takes a huge amount of trust. Would be very easy with some high end stuff for a dishonest person to be diluting it down to bulk it up and the rest. Not cool to think of but definitely a possibility.


----------



## Riaz (23/10/14)

yip i agree with what was said by the other members, contact the vendor


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

Keep us updated once you received feedback @Danny.


----------



## Wesley (23/10/14)

Danny said:


> The variance is probably around 1 ml to 1,5 ml on 10 ml bottles. Also not a problem for me to accept the variance in juice level. But the broken plastic seals?. Im pretty sure they should be sealed properly. I have seen these bottles before and always had to crack them. Thanks everyone I have mailed the vendor and hopefully they can give me some assurance.
> 
> With the rebottling and the rest it takes a huge amount of trust. Would be very easy with some high end stuff for a dishonest person to be diluting it down to bulk it up and the rest. Not cool to think of but definitely a possibility.


 
Unfortunately with the vaping market growing as quickly as it is and with the great potential for profit, it is only a matter of time before we see this sort of thing actually happening... if it hasn't already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

I think I know who you're talking about @Danny, I noticed the same thing


----------



## Sir Vape (23/10/14)

Hello guys

The bottles that are being referred to are Rocket Fuels supplied by us.

The cap that is on our bottles is a after open anti child proof bottle cap. You will notice that you can swivel the cap before you open it for the first time and it looks like it has been opened but in actual fact it still has an intact saftey mechanism. They do not have the same protective seal as we are all used to. if you remove the lid from the juice you will notice that there is a inner chamber to the lid where the protective seal connects to the bottom ring. Normally this connects directly to the lid but in this case it connects to the inner ring by 4 little strands.

You will notice that once open you have to depress the lid to open which is normally a bit difficult hence the name child proof after open cap. I can guarantee 100% that every bottle we still have in stock and that has gone out has not been tampered with and we also do not re-bottle our juices at all.

As for the juice levels this is out of our control as we do not bottle them ourselves but we will bring it up with them immediately. Honestly I have purchased many liquids local and overseas and from time to time there is a slight variance which is annoying and can understand your frustration. The variance if ever so slight and have taken out every bottle we have and noticed a couple here and there. I have mailed you as well and more than happy to resolve this issue further if you are still unhappy.

I have a video of me opening a bottle if any of you would like to see what I'm talking about the cap issue.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

OK, it was just explained to me....

_The seal is not on the outer cap connected to the seal ring but there is another inner lid which it is connected to._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/10/14)

@BumbleBee I am glad that people actually do look at this but i can guarantee you and the members of the forum that we are here for the long run and will make every effort to resolve any issue should it occur. We have a open door policy and as some of our clients have already noticed should there be anything wrong we will go to every length to rectify the issue.

I would like to thank @Danny for bring this to the forums attention as it think it is something that we all should be more aware of.

Regards

BIG GUY

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

Thanks for the assurances and advice yet again everyone. i definitely think it is something that we all need to pay attention to. The variance in juice level I can understand but that combined with funny seals freaked me out which Im sure you can all understand.


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Danny said:


> hey everyone. i got in some new juice today from one of our vendors and wanted to ask the communities collective opinion on something. When I opened the bottles I noticed that the ring/seal on all the bottles that should be attached by little plastic legs to the lids were loose and the plastic legs broken as though the bottles had been opened. When I inspected further it looks like there are unequal volumes in all the bottles.
> 
> I dunno what to do they have obviously been opened which is one thing but the difference in volume implies maybe the contents have been changed somehow. Of course this also would then be my word against the vendors. Not what I was expecting at all! Would you vape the juice, to me it seems a bit suspect



i would firstly not vape from an open bottle. as you pointed out contents maybe have been altered.
secondly contact the vendor and find out if this is how they ship them


BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee I am glad that people actually do look at this but i can guarantee you and the members of the forum that we are here for the long run and will make every effort to resolve any issue should it occur. We have a open door policy and as some of our clients have already noticed should there be anything wrong we will go to every length to rectify the issue.
> 
> I would like to thank @Danny for bring this to the forums attention as it think it is something that we all should be more aware of.
> 
> ...



@Sir Vape @BigGuy very glad to see the quick response to a clients concerns. good customer service and dealt with in the proper manner.
good looking out guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> No way I would accept that! Your gripe might be with the mailing service and not supplier but I personally would not take a chance! SEND IT BACK!


erm.... did you read the whole thread?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

pimcowboy said:


> No way I would accept that! Your gripe might be with the mailing service and not supplier but I personally would not take a chance! SEND IT BACK!



That's the thing, being a cynical person, I'd think the courier did something to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

For clarity. @BigGuy and @Sir Vape thanks for the correspondence, concern and assurances it helps a whole lot. Evryone out there be careful about what you inhale, we were all far too wreckless before vaping after all. 

As a side note rocketfuel limerick really is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/10/14)

@Marzuq Nothing beats service in my opinion and we pride ourselves on the fact that we will go the extra mile. But also want to re assure our clients that we are not here to use and abuse we are here for the long run. I am just glad that someone actually bought this up so that we could address the issue. We guarantee that all our bottles are sealed and not tampered with before they leave our premises.

Vape strong live long.

Regards

BIG GUY

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/10/14)

@Danny Not a problem dude we are here to add value to you. And yeah Limerick is the bomb the HOBBIT dont like it but then he is a HOBBIT lol i rate it. If you look at our facebook page you will see we are constantly posting stuff to try and add value to you the consumer about what you vape and what is going on internationally. 

Regards

BIG GUY


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

The moral of the story; if the inner seal is broken, you run the risk of vaping potential courier wee-wee.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BigGuy (23/10/14)

@johan ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hello guys
> 
> The bottles that are being referred to are Rocket Fuels supplied by us.
> 
> ...



Well clarified @Sir Vape 
This shows me you guys take these things seriously which is nice to know.

Just one thing - when you get the 18mg in - can I ask for a "fuller one" please - he he

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BigGuy (23/10/14)

@Silver You can always ask, if you get is a different question all together. Our company ethos is very important to us and we will go the extra mile i can promise you that. And thank you for the vote of confidence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Great to read a civil discourse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

